# E60 with clear lights and roof box



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

What's with BMW and the old-school r1cer clear lights? First the Z4 and now this?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> What's with BMW and the old-school r1cer clear lights? First the Z4 and now this?


Seriously.

Okay, by order of decree, I hereby pronounce clears to be officially "over."

Hope that helps.

:eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> What's with BMW and the old-school r1cer clear lights? First the Z4 and now this?


One word : Horrible !


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

are the clears made by BMW or they some aftermarket ones?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> are the clears made by BMW or they some aftermarket ones?


BMW


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> BMW


 : puke:

thanks


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Looks nice...I like it. Am I allowed to like it? :dunno:

Chris


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

And those mud flaps. Mud flaps always look cheap and ugly and ruin the looks of any car.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> Looks nice...I like it. Am I allowed to like it? :dunno:
> 
> Chris


LOL! Yes, of course you are


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


>


That's the new Hamann roof spoiler, right?

:rofl:


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Plaz said:


> That's the new Hamann roof spoiler, right?
> 
> :rofl:


Good one!!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

LDV330i said:


> And those mud flaps. Mud flaps always look cheap and ugly and ruin the looks of any car.


I wholeheartedly DISAGREE! :yikes:

The first thing that I have added to all three of my BMW vehicles. And they do a fabulous job saving the paint in poor weather driving conditions.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> Looks nice...I like it. Am I allowed to like it? :dunno:


I like it too. :eeps:

I would like to see the rear clears from behind though.

-


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I like it too. :eeps:
> 
> I would like to see the rear clears from behind though.
> 
> -


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


>


I would like to edit my last post ... 

-


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


>


Heinous.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Those lights are not meant to be put on ANY BMW...send them back to Lexus/Toyota where they belong:thumbdwn:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I wholeheartedly DISAGREE! :yikes:
> 
> The first thing that I have added to all three of my BMW vehicles. And they do a fabulous job saving the paint in poor weather driving conditions.


I think 2 points are being confused. aesthetics with practicality. I do not question that mud flaps do protect the car (in snow country) but when they were not part of the integral (original) design and not in the body color they do stick out.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm concerned by the Alpina wheels...


----------

